# Fins turning red?



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

I've had my betta Lucian for about 2 weeks now and the ends of all of his fins, tail, dorsal and the other one (forgot the name), are a little ripped on the ends and red, or maybe even bloody ish. He's in a 5 gallon tank with 3 african dwarf frogs. I can't imagine them biting him especially since he's bitten them a few times :neutral:. None of the plants in his tank could rip his fins, and it is bare bottom. I just don't know what this could be... Also another one of my males, Bowen, his fins are reddening on the along the bottoms. Anyone know what this is?? Thanks


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Sounds like fin rot. One of mine has it right now. I tried treating him with just aquarium salt and clean water but it started spreading. I'm using maracyn plus right now.


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Hmm I honestly don't think it's that. Bowen had a couple fins bit off when he jumped a divider, but are almost completely healed... As for Lucian his tail was split when I got him and it's almost fully regrown too..


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Here's how I figured Wiskey had fin rot. I googled betta fin bloody tips. Whiskey has bloody edges on his dorsal fin and his lower fin. Whiskey used to have a dorsal fin that was semi transparant and right now it's growing completely transparent except for the rays. If this doesn't sound like what yours has, then I'm not sure....

Here is a list of typical betta fin rot symptoms:
erosion of the edges of the fins, often accompanied by reddening, if there is inflamation
fins/tail start to look ragged, as if they are falling apart
rapid loss of fin tissue
bloody fin tips
blackened fin edges. In darker colored bettas these symptoms may be difficult to spot.
shorter and shorter fins and/or tail
fins and/or tail seem to be falling apart and dissolving or breaking off in large pieces
darker color (or a reddish one) to the edge of the betta's fins/tail
Small holes (pinholes) anywhere on the fins
fins that seem to be growing thinner or more transparent
slimey looking areas, usually on the tips of fins, that seem to "eat away" at the fins over time
clumped fins
pale color
betta may have stopped eating


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks for the info... I'm still not 100% sure, I guess I'll keep up with water changes and keep an eye on it. Thanks


----------

